# pay scales.. Cpl 5A vs Cpl 5B ??



## dreamtwister302 (17 Jan 2010)

here are the most current pay scales i could get my hands on. was wondering who gets cpl 5A and who gets 5B. as ATIS.. which one to look forward to  and also, once corporal, theres Basic before 1.. does that mean there are 5 pay scales for a corporal? thanks, any feedback is appreciated!

Private	 1	2624	...	...
					2	3208	...	...
					3	3853	...	...

Corporal	5A	Basic	4410	4938	5229
								1		4474	5025	5333
								2		4539	5110	5437
								3		4602	5195	5543
								4		4663	5283	5647

Corporal	5B	Basic	4594	5127	5420
								1		4658	5216	5526
								2		4718	5302	5628
								3		4785	5386	5733
								4		4850	5477	5843


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jan 2010)

I am going to lock this as you wouldn't have had to ask this question had you read any of the topics on Pay Scales.

Before I do lock it, yes there are five levels to Cpl 5A and MCpl 5B pay.  If you read the topics on Pay Scales, then you will understand.



TOPIC LOCKED !


----------

